# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  مصدومه - اليسا

## ملكة الاحساس



----------


## رنيم

يسلموووو ع اغنية مصدومه عنجد روعة

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شكرا كتير رنوش ع الاهتمام والمتابعة

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

اغنيه مصدومه كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شكرا ع المرور عاشقة الصمت

----------


## ENG RUBA

من الاخرررررررررررررررررر :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------

